# Fake batteries



## NaZa05 (26/6/19)

Hi guys and gals 

I’m not sure if anyone can help. I bought these from a vendor on this forum and before I go back to them I would like to know if these are real or fake

I’m getting a weak battery notification on all 5 30Q cells I bought and some of them even on a full charge. I Vape at 50w on a single battery on 2 separate Dna75c’s 

My old 30Q’s that are still in rotation in the same mods and work perfectly fine without any weak battery warnings.

I have weighed the batteries and taken a picture of the code as well but I am not finding much info online to determine if they real or fake. Any other way to check?


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (26/6/19)

Im sure a battery guru will pop by soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (26/6/19)

50W on a 15A battery?

What is your coil resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (26/6/19)

Actually, on a regulated mod the resistance doesn't matter.

Watts/number of batteries/voltage cutoff level/efficiency = Amps per battery

50/1/3/0.85=19.6A
which is more than the 30Q's 15A rating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (26/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (26/6/19)

From the pics, it points to fake batteries, as samsung is very specific on the weight of 30Qs.

In this instance, they are too light.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (26/6/19)

Here is a post regarding 30Qs
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/samsung-30q-spot-the-fake.t56565/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silo (5/7/19)

I am certain I have the same exact battery. I use a mech though, but they seem real weak. I don't have a scale to weigh the difference unfortunately.

The one on left is from an online vendor, the one on right from Vapeking.

For the one on the left the printing inside, is the exact same as yours.

The one on the left seems to protrude more at the top than the other as well.


----------



## Raindance (6/7/19)

Look for the top number below which is printed towards the top (+) side of the cell and is visible through the wrapping. If it ( the second digit in the top line)is not a zero its not a 30Q. Does not mean it can not be forged though.



Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (7/7/19)

Silo said:


> I am certain I have the same exact battery. I use a mech though, but they seem real weak. I don't have a scale to weigh the difference unfortunately.
> 
> The one on left is from an online vendor, the one on right from Vapeking.
> 
> ...



The one on the left is a fake.


----------

